# Beginner DIY Mixing Question



## hprovape (25/4/19)

Hi everyone, 

*If this isn't allowed here, please delete.
*
I want to get into DIY's and I have a question with regards to percentages.

I have been looking at a lot of DIY recipes online and the prospect of mixing is something that is intriguing to me. 

My question is, the recipes I see all have percentages for the amount of flavour concentrate that needs to be used, but it doesn't say how much VG/PG needs to be added and what the amount of juice will come from it eg. 30, 60, 100ml?

So am I correct in assuming that if a recipe says that it needs 6% of a certain concentrate and I want to make a 60ml bottle, the concentrate needs to be 6% of 60ml which would be 3,6ml? (6x60/100)

Then I would go about adding the other concentrates as per the recipe using the same formula and then filling up the rest of the 60ml bottle with say a 80VG/20PG mix and nicotine.

Please advise if I am using the correct logic here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (25/4/19)

That makes perfect sense. And you got the basics regarding the maths behind it. If you can get an app or online calculater for mixing you can skip the sums and just start mixing.

Regarding the VG/PG ratio, its all up to you. You decide if you want 80/20, 70/30 or 60/40 or whatever you like. Most concentrates come in PG so that gets factored in. Nic as you please. You can even adjust the coolant and sweetner how you like if that is in the recipe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## hprovape (25/4/19)

Adephi said:


> That makes perfect sense. And you got the basics regarding the maths behind it. If you can get an app or online calculater for mixing you can skip the sums and just start mixing.
> 
> Regarding the VG/PG ratio, its all up to you. You decide if you want 80/20, 70/30 or 60/40 or whatever you like. Most concentrates come in PG so that gets factored in. Nic as you please. You can even adjust the coolant and sweetner how you like if that is in the recipe.



Thank you so much @Adephi! Gonna start mixing this weekend!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (25/4/19)

Just remember that if you're adding Nicotine the maths is ever so slightly more complex.

Easier to download an app and follow their quantities.

Vape Tool - not sure if available on Apple. That's my go to. It's the only vape app you'll ever need.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## hprovape (25/4/19)

Spyro said:


> Just remember that if you're adding Nicotine the maths is ever so slightly more complex.
> 
> Easier to download an app and follow their quantities.
> 
> Vape Tool - not sure if available on Apple. That's my go to. It's the only vape app you'll ever need.


Thank you for the tip! I will have a look at the app

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (25/4/19)

I'm not a maths boffin but I find using a juice calculator helps tremendously. Specially when it involves adding nicotine.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## hprovape (25/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> I'm not a maths boffin but I find using a juice calculator helps tremendously. Specially when it involves adding nicotine.


Thank you! I will have a look at the Vape Tool app 

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (25/4/19)

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/create

Was my 1st site. And quite user friendly

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## hprovape (25/4/19)

MrDeedz said:


> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/create
> 
> Was my 1st site. And quite user friendly


Thank you! I will check it out

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/4/19)

I use this one @hprovape .

http://www.ejuice.breaktru.com/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hprovape (26/4/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I use this one @hprovape .
> 
> http://www.ejuice.breaktru.com/



Thank you! I will check it out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

